# Chances of an unskilled Englishman finding work in Munich?



## gonzo500 (Aug 3, 2015)

I speak some German phrases but would learn the rest on arrival. English is the only language I speak to conversational level. I am not at all fussy about the kind of job I take.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chances are good that you will find something, but it won't be well paid. Probably enough to survive on if you don't mind hard work and long hours.


----------

